# Residential promotions



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anybody use "promotions, or deals" when advertising residentials?? If so, what do you use?I'm thinking of advertising a couple bucks off 1st visit or something along that line.


Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

say get "2 neighbors or the same street and give a % off" or something along that route. Remember the tighter the route the easier and (usually) more $ you'll make


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sign up 3 of your neighbors ,and you still pay full price!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

grandview;1057545 said:


> Sign up 3 of your neighbors ,and you still pay full price!


I'd sign up for that one. :laughing:



Theshoemaker;1057466 said:


> Does anybody use "promotions, or deals" when advertising residentials?? If so, what do you use?I'm thinking of advertising a couple bucks off 1st visit or something along that line.Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


A friend of mine advertises that if u sign up a neighbor he sends a $50 cheque. I'm not sure if that worked well or not. Must have he bought a second kubota L series tractor.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

grandview;1057545 said:


> Sign up 3 of your neighbors ,and you still pay full price!


Grandview what if i get 4 neighbors to sign up? :laughing:


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

Premier;1057678 said:


> Grandview what if i get 4 neighbors to sign up? :laughing:


then you only have to pay 125% of your original price!


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

I was considering an early sign up special for flat rate seasonals...give them a cut off time sign up by such and such date and get $XX off.?


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Yea, that works also, i did that years ago and had pretty good results with it.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Exact Services;1058660 said:


> I was considering an early sign up special for flat rate seasonals...give them a cut off time sign up by such and such date and get $XX off.?


Thats what we do, its highly effective, and you get your money up front.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You really should try and fill up your route first with full fare customers first then fill in the holes with the discounts so your not wasting drive time.


----------



## poolboy (Sep 30, 2009)

I just use monthly flat rate for custs and tell them it is figured into the rate


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

i give them a june to august discount


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

grandview;1058779 said:


> You really should try and fill up your route first with full fare customers first then fill in the holes with the discounts so your not wasting drive time.


I see your point. With each passing year my residential snow service area gets smaller. My lawn service area is much larger but grass grows gradually and you can plan routes around various areas. So my logic is I'll gladly shave off a few $ off flat rate seasonals to get the market concentration I really want literally in a single neighborhood and frankly tell the out skirt people I can't service that area or if I do the rates will be much much higher than last year or save those for the per event only plans at some of the astronomical rates many poster here on plowsite claim to get for plowing a driveway and never getting out of the truck to shovel. I also completely clear steps and walks.

Bottom line I need some sort of gauge to find out if snow is really worth doing vs. another winter fill in job such as pizza delivery. Last 2 winters I did snow to gain lawn customers. I now have more lawn customer now than I can frankly handle when there is more than 1 day of rain per week.


----------



## sherwti (Aug 8, 2010)

Would anyone share there marketing plan or point me the right direction..... Sample of letter...Mailings or hangers for Mail Box. I appreciate any assistance. I am a newbee just starting out... looking to develope tight route with residential and light commercial. How many jobs or hours can you take on and still provide great customer service? Please advise


----------

